# 2013 Predictions for Canon EOS Products



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 19, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/02/2013-predictions-for-canon-eos-products/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/02/2013-predictions-for-canon-eos-products/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>From Nippon Magazine

</strong>A Japanese magazine has posted their predictions as to what they think Canon will be releasing in 2013. The list falls in line with most things we’ve heard, except for the last camera mentioned.</p>
<ul>
<li>EOS 70D – March 2013</li>
<li>EOS 700D – June 2013</li>
<li>EOS Me – July 2013</li>
<li>EOS 7D Mark II – August 2013</li>
<li>EOS 3D – October 2013</li>
</ul>
<p>The first four on the list are a lock to be coming in 2013, and the timing looks correct as well. As for the October announcement, I’ve heard nothing regards to that. I was told by a great source that <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/01/canons-roadmap-for-2013-cr2/" target="_blank">Canon would be releasing 3 DSLRs and 1 EOS M body in 2013</a>. However, that does leave a loophole for an “announcement” of another body, even if it isn’t available for purchase until 2014.</p>
<div id="attachment_12921" class="wp-caption alignnone" style="width: 444px"><img class="size-medium wp-image-12921 " alt="From Nippon Magazine" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/2013-pred-434x575.jpg" width="434" height="575" /><p class="wp-caption-text">From Nippon Magazine</p></div>
<p><strong>Source: [<a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/cameras/Canon_rumours.html" target="_blank">NL</a>] via [<a href="http://www.pentaxforums.com/forums/pentax-news-rumors/215985-new-pentax-cameras-2013-a.html" target="_blank">PF</a>]</strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Swede (Feb 19, 2013)

Jackson_Bill said:


> Oh no!!! Buy the 7Dii or wait for the 3d?



;D and so it begins...again!


----------



## jrista (Feb 19, 2013)

Jackson_Bill said:


> Oh no!!! Buy the 7Dii or wait for the 3d?



If the 3D is the bigMP camera, then those two are so divergent you might actually want BOTH!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 19, 2013)

The 3D will have eye-controlled focus and a blink-activated shutter. You heard it here first.


----------



## jrh (Feb 19, 2013)

Anyone know what Canon camera is in this below linked picture? Never seen one with the red piece by the hotshoe. 

http://500px.com/photo/26318243

Update:Even more suspicious is the Canon logo has been removed, this has a pop-up flash and looks to be in new condition. Can't place the lens either the more I look at this - size wise looks like the 85mm 1.2 but the bulge appears different by the camera mount from the current 85,1.2???


----------



## Daniel Flather (Feb 19, 2013)

How may posts "is the 3D is the best 3D camera?" do you predict?


----------



## killswitch (Feb 19, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> The 3D will have eye-controlled focus and a blink-activated shutter. You heard it here first.



Hahaha+++ =P


----------



## killswitch (Feb 19, 2013)

jrh said:


> Anyone know what Canon camera is in this below linked picture? Never seen one with the red piece by the hotshoe.
> 
> http://500px.com/photo/26318243
> 
> Update:Even more suspicious is the Canon logo has been removed, this has a pop-up flash and looks to be in new condition. Can't place the lens either the more I look at this - size wise looks like the 85mm 1.2 but the bulge appears different by the camera mount from the current 85,1.2???



Dont know but that red piece somehow makes the body look [email protected]$$/Evil. Could that red panel indicate pro-line series/bodies like the rings are for their L series lenses? Or it could very well be modified by the user who knows


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 19, 2013)

jrh said:


> Anyone know what Canon camera is in this below linked picture? Never seen one with the red piece by the hotshoe.
> 
> http://500px.com/photo/26318243
> 
> Update:Even more suspicious is the Canon logo has been removed, this has a pop-up flash and looks to be in new condition. Can't place the lens either the more I look at this - size wise looks like the 85mm 1.2 but the bulge appears different by the camera mount from the current 85,1.2???



Lens is the 50L. Camera looks like a 7D. If it was a new body, it would have the locking mode dial. The 7D has a separate piece of plastic where that red piece is, would be one click with the PS magic wand and a color change.


----------



## RS2021 (Feb 19, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> The 3D will have eye-controlled focus and a blink-activated shutter. You heard it here first.



Will it do windows? Laundry without mixing colors?


----------



## bchernicoff (Feb 19, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> The 3D will have eye-controlled focus and a blink-activated shutter. You heard it here first.



You joke, but I like the eye controlled focus of my Elan 7e. I don't know if the technology is accurate enough to select and individual AF point in a 61pt grid, but if it's close it would be awesome.


----------



## RS2021 (Feb 19, 2013)

bchernicoff said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > The 3D will have eye-controlled focus and a blink-activated shutter. You heard it here first.
> ...



Yes, if not this next cycle, definitely soon after eye-controlled AF will make its appearance in the higher end bodies. Conceptually, it is an old technology for canon, but will need tweaking for the modern AF systems. Very doable.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 19, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> The 3D will have eye-controlled focus and a blink-activated shutter. You heard it here first.



But Nikon is working on thought-controlled cameras.....


----------



## ddashti (Feb 20, 2013)

Ah, the 7D Mark II is predicted to be released as summer ends?
How come not when summer starts like a few pages have mentioned?


----------



## dolina (Feb 20, 2013)

Gents,

Remember these are all RUMORS. So look at it as a rough idea of what the future can bring.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 20, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > The 3D will have eye-controlled focus and a blink-activated shutter. You heard it here first.
> ...



then they will get loads of complaints from people
saying they are getting the following text imprinted accross their image

"HaHa sucked in canon users that dont have 14.1 stops of DR"


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 20, 2013)

a 7D2, a 70D, and a 700D..... all APS-C and lots of rumours as to specs....
a 3D, rumoured to be the mythical high megapixel camera

but what is this EOS-Me? Is it above or below the EOS-M? Are there any rumours as to it's specifications?


----------



## tiger82 (Feb 20, 2013)

EOS Me will be the Windows Me of the camera world.


----------



## TheBadger (Feb 20, 2013)

I know that this is a bit off topic but I couldn't help to notice an X-Pro2 and a X-E2 down the Fuji line for this year! Are you serious? The E-X1 haven't even had one year since its launch and now there is an X-E2??? Makes you wonder the reliability of these predictions.


----------



## viggen61 (Feb 20, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> jrh said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know what Canon camera is in this below linked picture? Never seen one with the red piece by the hotshoe.
> ...



That's what it looks like to me as well. As for the red panel, could also be paint or tape. Perhaps a test body?


----------



## unfocused (Feb 20, 2013)

viggen61 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > jrh said:
> ...



I don't want to falsely accuse someone, but does anyone else think there is something weird going on with this picture? The monk's left hand isn't supporting the camera and doesn't appear to be anywhere near the camera actually. I can't imagine why anyone would Photoshop the camera in and maybe it's just my imagination, but something doesn't look right.


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Feb 20, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > The 3D will have eye-controlled focus and a blink-activated shutter. You heard it here first.
> ...



And the photographer would have to think in Russian?


----------



## sanj (Feb 20, 2013)

unfocused said:


> viggen61 said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



You are ABSOLUTELY RIGHT. It is a cut-paste job. This jumped out at me the moment I saw the photo.


----------



## sanj (Feb 20, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> jrh said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know what Canon camera is in this below linked picture? Never seen one with the red piece by the hotshoe.
> ...



I do not think it is 7d. And maybe the locked dial is not there as this would be a pre-production model and the lock will come in once actual production starts.


----------



## RMC33 (Feb 20, 2013)

jrh said:


> Anyone know what Canon camera is in this below linked picture? Never seen one with the red piece by the hotshoe.
> 
> http://500px.com/photo/26318243
> 
> Update:Even more suspicious is the Canon logo has been removed, this has a pop-up flash and looks to be in new condition. Can't place the lens either the more I look at this - size wise looks like the 85mm 1.2 but the bulge appears different by the camera mount from the current 85,1.2???



Lens is a 50 f/1.2. Camera has a grip, and a similar layout to a 7D


----------



## Gcon (Feb 20, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > The 3D will have eye-controlled focus and a blink-activated shutter. You heard it here first.
> ...



There would have to be the option to turn this off, because some days I would want to shoot something other than boobs...


----------



## Legio (Feb 20, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> The 3D will have eye-controlled focus and a blink-activated shutter. You heard it here first.



Oh No!!

Then I won't see anything on my long exposures on Bulb mode!


----------



## bseitz234 (Feb 20, 2013)

So, will the camera's max FPS be determined by how fast you can blink? I think the 1dx is faster than my max blink speed...


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 20, 2013)

Lets hope EOS Me is nothing like Windows Me.


----------



## bvukich (Feb 20, 2013)

Gcon said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Wait... there's other things to shoot?


----------



## Dantana (Feb 20, 2013)

Ellen Schmidtee said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Is Clint involved in this? 

Blast from the past.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2013)

killswitch said:


> jrh said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know what Canon camera is in this below linked picture? Never seen one with the red piece by the hotshoe.
> ...


----------



## pierceography (Feb 20, 2013)

jrh said:


> Anyone know what Canon camera is in this below linked picture? Never seen one with the red piece by the hotshoe.
> 
> http://500px.com/photo/26318243
> 
> Update:Even more suspicious is the Canon logo has been removed, this has a pop-up flash and looks to be in new condition. Can't place the lens either the more I look at this - size wise looks like the 85mm 1.2 but the bulge appears different by the camera mount from the current 85,1.2???



Definitely a gripped 7D. There's no lock button on the mode wheel (as mentioned), and the top LCD function buttons are rounded, without the 5Dm3 style nipple on the right most button. So clearly an "older" (not pre-production) model. The only difference between the camera in the picture and a factory 7D is the red strip at the top, which is either photoshopped or an after market addition. No further conjecture necessary.


----------



## DanielW (Feb 20, 2013)

sanj said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > viggen61 said:
> ...



Well, it's a pretty decent job, I would say.


----------



## DanielW (Feb 20, 2013)

TheBadger said:


> I know that this is a bit off topic but I couldn't help to notice an X-Pro2 and a X-E2 down the Fuji line for this year! Are you serious? The E-X1 haven't even had one year since its launch and now there is an X-E2??? Makes you wonder the reliability of these predictions.



I noticed it, too!
Can't wait to see these two from Fuji and the Olympus OM-D EM-7!


----------



## TeenTog (Feb 21, 2013)

As for me, I'm really excited for the 70D to come out. I was relatively surprised to see it appear as potentially coming out, but I suppose Canon would want to appeal to the "soccer moms" and such as little leauge soccer and baseball seasons are starting up. The features I'm most excited about that would potentially appear on this camera are an improved AF system and improved hish ISO performance. After all, if the 7D MkII is supposed more of a professional camera somewhere in the upper $2K range, then the 70D needs to somehow fill the gap without driving the price up too high. I wonder how they're going to do that....


----------



## hmmm (Feb 21, 2013)

With the D7100 showcasing a 24MP sensor with no optical low-pass filter, it's going to kind of tough for Canon to trot out a 70D with the same old 18 MP sensor one more time. Even if it does have GPS and wi-fi. Just sayin'....


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 21, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> The 3D will have eye-controlled focus and a blink-activated shutter. You heard it here first.



Yes the 3D will have that plus 61pt AF, advanced AI Servo tracking, 120MP and 0.1fps and low ISO DR within a stop of as good as the 5D2

7D2 will have the latest Rebel AF, 24MP and 10fps and high low ISO DR equal to exmor

;D


----------



## pedro (Feb 21, 2013)

Jackson_Bill said:


> Oh no!!! Buy the 7Dii or wait for the 3d?



Ever travelled on THE flying dutchman...not the sailing competition class...I mean the legendary mirage sailing ship some folks claimed to have encountered while at sea...go for the 7DII and your done...the 3D? not as long as Elvis is alive...;-)


----------



## dstppy (Feb 21, 2013)

Okay, so now we're just making stuff up and printing it?

Fine, me too:
The EOS Me is named as such because it's actually runs on windows Me. Microsoft is going to run Nikon off the road like they did with the iPod . . . and the iPad/Android Tablets . . . and phones.

And puppies, free puppies for every camera buyer.

Hey this is easy, let's all get together and publish this stuff!


----------



## c.d.embrey (Feb 21, 2013)

Nikon just announced the DX (1.5X crop) D7100. Shipping in March.
1. 24.1 Mpx
2. *51 point autofocus*  
3. $1.199.95
*BTW NO antialiseing filter!!*

Can the Canon 70D match the specs and price ???


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 21, 2013)

c.d.embrey said:


> Nikon just announced the DX (1.5X crop) D7100. Shipping in March.
> 1. 24.1 Mpx
> 2. *51 point autofocus*
> 3. $1.199.95
> ...



dayam! kind of makes me wish i never sold all my nikon gear
to answer your question the 70D will go no where near that
it will be a 6D body with the 18MP sensor LOLZZzz


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 21, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> c.d.embrey said:
> 
> 
> > Nikon just announced the DX (1.5X crop) D7100. Shipping in March.
> ...



If the 7D2 specs are true, you may never regret that decision.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 21, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > c.d.embrey said:
> ...



nah using 5Dmk3s and lenses like the 16-35 f2.8L II and 70-200 f2.8L IS II already make me not regret that decision


----------



## jrista (Feb 21, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > wickidwombat said:
> ...



The specs of the D7100 definitely don't make me regret going Canon in the first place. With bird photography, the lack of an AA filter would be a disaster. I am also firmly of the belief that the softness with high density Canon sensors like the 18mp is not the fault of Canon's AA filters. When I slap on any one of the Mark II telephotos, all the softness I've experienced with older L-series lenses disappears. The IQ with the newer lenses is unbelievably sharp and clear, which makes me believe the notions of "overly aggressive" AA filters in Canon gear are overblown, and based on a misunderstanding of where that softness comes from. 

I have no complaints whatsoever about the IQ when using the newest generation of Canon lenses (although honestly, I don't quite include my EF 16-35 f/2.8 L II in that group...its MTF is good, but not as good as the lenses released over the last couple of years, and I do experience some softness with that lens on my 7D.) I actually hope Canon keeps the AA filters a part of their lineup, and if they ever decide to create a camera without one, that they always make it an OPTIONAL body subtype. 

Of course, Nikon currently isn't going through and releasing significantly improved versions of their entire lens lineup....and if they stay that course, if their future generations of cameras start outresolving the lenses enough, they won't ever actually need an AA filter...the lens will tackle the softening of high frequency detail instead.


----------



## Lawliet (Feb 22, 2013)

jrista said:


> I actually hope Canon keeps the AA filters a part of their lineup, and if they ever decide to create a camera without one, that they always make it an OPTIONAL body subtype.



Canon gave DPP that IPSF tool to deal with the negative aspects of the AA filter and some lens errors - they gain less then Nikon from leaving the filter out. Not that the difference is that large, at least once you're out of the lab.
I'd guess the filter stays, esp. with Canons affinity to video and the problem off removing artefacts from that many pictures. Thats unless common sense has to take a backseat because of marketing decisions.


----------



## jrista (Feb 22, 2013)

Lawliet said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > I actually hope Canon keeps the AA filters a part of their lineup, and if they ever decide to create a camera without one, that they always make it an OPTIONAL body subtype.
> ...



You can't really remove moire in post. You can try, but the only way to really do it is blur the detail by a significant degree in those areas. When properly done, the use of an AA filter INCREASES your ability to resolve fine detail *usefully*. There are some forms of photography where having no AA filter is great, and rarely if ever leaves you with the need to clean up or soften areas of your photos in post...a lot of (but not all) landscape photography is like this. However the cases where aliasing and moire present are quite considerable. Even assuming you have excellent tools in post to deal with them, it is just extra work that an AA filter does for you. And that extra work can be costly even if you are not dealing with video, and for the kind of stuff I shoot, I'd experience both moire and aliasing all too frequently.

As I mentioned before...given my experience with the 7D and a number of Canon's newest lenses, I completely disagree with the notion that the AA filter is too strong. With a good lens, sharpness and detail are top notch, not a hint of softness to be found...and neither is there any aliasing or moire either. I'll happily keep my AA filter in lieu of having extra crap to deal with in post.


----------



## trygved (Feb 22, 2013)

I'd imagine EOS Me stands for "*M*irrorless / *e*lectric viewfinder" 
If not, then beats Me.


----------

